# [SOLVED] Really fast and loud fan



## BYoungMan143 (Mar 23, 2011)

First, I'm rather new to forums, so let me know if I make any faux pas and I'll fix it.

Acer Aspire X1700
Windows 7 Home Premium
Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.4GHz
RAM 4.00 GB

The computer itself is about 2.5 years old, and the fan is the original it came with. Nothing has been replaced, save the CD/DVD drive (see below).

Here's the story.

Two days ago, my CD/DVD drive was working fine. Yesterday, it would not read anything and I determined it to be busted. I opened the case and popped out the drive. In the process, I thought I had to remove the fan, which I did, but it turned out I didn't need to do that. I went and got a new CD/DVD drive and installed it. It works great, no problems. Also, I put the fan back in with the four coil screws. They are tight and the fan does not wobble. However, now the fan runs in excess of 4,000 RPM idling, and it is really loud. Prior to the drive failing, the fan was just fine and not excessively loud.

I've tried System Restore to the 18th, nothing. I tried SpeedFan, and I was able to get the RPM but changing the speed % didn't do anything. I'm looking around in BIOS, but nothing seems to be helping.

*BIOS Readings*
System temperature 35C
CPU Fan 4,383+ RPM
CPU Core 1.1-1.3 V
+3.30 V 3.328 V
+5.00 V 4.999 V
+12.0 V 11.904 V
SVSB 4.999 V
VBAT 3.040 V
Smart Fan Enabled

*SpeedFan Readings*
GPU: 55C (fire)
Temp1: 72C (fire)
Temp2: 35C (down arrow)
Temp3: -10C (down arrow)
HD0: 41C (check mark)
Temp1: 60C (fire)
Core 0: 68C (fire)
Core 1: 66C (fire) 

When I booted the computer up this morning, the fan didn't even start spinning until I got the the user select screen, and then it went strait up to 4,000 RPM.

What can I try to get my fan to be quiet again?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Really fast and loud fan*

If those temps are correct, it appears you dislodged your cpu heatsink.

Needs heatsink removed, heatsink and cpu surfaces cleaned, repasted and firmly re-connected.


----------



## BYoungMan143 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Really fast and loud fan*

Are you referring to the temps from SpeedFan or the one from BIOS? Is there another way to check the temps? 

If I do need the heat sink fiddled with, is that something I would do myself or would I bring the computer to someone to do that? Is there a guide?

And thank you for the super fast response, too


----------



## BYoungMan143 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Really fast and loud fan*

I've been doing a little more research. When I removed my fan, the thermal paste layer came apart, and when I look at it, it's dry now. Could all this be caused just because I need a new application of thermal paste?

A picture of what my heat sink and paste situation looks like is at ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Really fast and loud fan*

Whenever the seal between the heatsink & CPU is disturbed the thermal paste should always be thoroughly removed and cleaned from the CPU & the heatsink and a fresh application of paste should be applied.
Thermal Paste and How To Use It


----------



## BYoungMan143 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Really fast and loud fan*

Wow. . .it worked! Got a cheep tube of Dynex thermal glue and the fan is quieter than it's been in months.

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and we're glad you got the problem rersolved.


----------

